# What age to breed?



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

Question for you breeders out there...

At what age is the youngest to be breeding a male or female dog? Breed specifically is a Malinois.

I have been told 2 years for either male or female.

Note: This question does not concern me, the person who told me 2 years, has started breeding much younger than this... so I'm curious to know if what I was told is true.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I have never bred, nor do I plan to. However, I think that at minimum 2 years, because of health testing, etc. I think that most dogs take at least that long to get to an advanced title. JMO


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I guess the golden rule would be 2 years old, who has come up with this is beyond me not saying I disagree with it but they usaully shoot prelims around 1 year and then shoot finals at 2 but alot of that has to do with to qho had there coffee that morning. Also there are many dogs that far exceed and titled dog so don't let that prevent you. Also many untitled dogs that have produced way more serious pups then titled dogs. It a individual dog thing not a title thing. Most importantly is that you do your homework on the genetics of sire and dam to look for flaws and also know how to properly imprint and expose pups so that they do become a asset to the breed and not a nuisance to it. Good luck.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got a male pup of all East German breeding pretty much. I plan on putting him across at least 2 bitches at 7 to 8 mo. I want the genetics.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

earliest about 18 mo or 3rd heatcycle.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Everyone knows it depends where the dog lives. Breeding occurs earlier in the inner city than the suburbs. It also depend if the dog is black, white or asian the dogs income and education also matters. I read all about it someplace.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

At whatever age the dog is titled.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

My question was not so much geared toward after they were titled... well if you count a conformation title then I guess.

The person that told me 2 years, is now breeding much younger than that... so I was curious to know the thoughts


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

For a female I'd say about 18mths so her own body is fully developed.
For a male I don't see problems in doing it earlier.


----------

